# 3 Weeks Dbol Results



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Afternoon

Just thought would post my results after 3 weeks of Dbol and see what you guys think. Personally I'm really happy with results. Have been hitting gym every day and eating well from the guides provided online.

Before :



3 Weeks Of Dbol :



Thanks for your feedback


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

no pics m8


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't see the pics mate


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ian73 said:


> no pics m8


thought i'd gone colour blind or something :lol:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

did you imagine you posted some pics?


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry guys was being a idiot with the image upload!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You look bigger for sure, although different angles, poses etc. Had you ever trained in the before pic?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

look bigger for sure.... keep it up matey...


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

not really , had a go now and again at home nothing like on level am at min, i think i took one same pose somewhere let me try find it get a better gage then



hopefully this shows a better representation.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good m8, keep it up, be carefull not to overtrain especially if your looking for size.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

switch said:


> be carefull not to overtrain especially if your looking for size.


too true...


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

switch said:


> Looking good m8, keep it up, be carefull not to overtrain especially if your looking for size.


Okay thanks for advice mate will cut down a bit, been hitting it nearly every day. I have a question if anyone can help, i didnt see it as a problem however a mate at gym says different.

I taking creatine aswell, someone at gym said that it counteracts the dbol as it sucks water our rather than retaining it, is this correct or dangerous?

Thanks


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronne said:


> Okay thanks for advice mate will cut down a bit, been hitting it nearly every day. I have a question if anyone can help, i didnt see it as a problem however a mate at gym says different.
> 
> I taking creatine aswell, someone at gym said that it counteracts the dbol as it sucks water our rather than retaining it, is this correct or dangerous?
> 
> Thanks


See now Iv been told not to use creatine on dbol as it retains water and so does the dbol so u won't really e getting any benefit from it, save it for your PCT mate, looking good! What brand of dbol are you taking?


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Paddiolli said:


> See now Iv been told not to use creatine on dbol as it retains water and so does the dbol so u won't really e getting any benefit from it, save it for your PCT mate, looking good! What brand of dbol are you taking?


ah think i should investigate a bit more, using ROHM mate.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

The size is a big noticeable change but what about your weight? Have u got a clean diet?


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Am eating really well am following the guides from site and changing a little for my bodys needs. Weight has gone up just about a stone i sadly didnt weigh myself until a week in so not 100% sure


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well it's looking good mate best of luck to ya


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

The only reason i can think of not to use Creatine on cycle is that its probably a waste of money! It wont do much to build muscle compared to the vast effect of steroids? I've always been told its best kept for PCT when you need a little help keeping what you can


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No doubt about it that you have gained a lot but im amazed that you used AAS looking at your first pics having never trained before.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

This makes me angry.

This could be attained so easily naturally.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

good work mate. Now work you ass off to keep the gains and keep eating.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No doubt about it that you have gained a lot but im amazed that you used AAS looking at your first pics having never trained before.


This is very common kieren.


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Admittedly I probably should of tried a natural gain first of all, however have taken now so no turning back. Thanks for advice anyway


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

LOOKING BETTER MATE BUT DON'T FORGET THE SUNCREAM THIS SUMMER!


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

big change, but i mean 1st cycle form a skinny dude to that is kinda expected. well done.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

looking good amtey, how long is your cycle?


----------

